# Motorhome & Antenna



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

We have a motorhome with the Front Cap that is constructed out of fiberglass. Normally we have the little antenna puck sitting on the dash, and if heading south get fair to middling reception. Going north it is essentially Kaput. I do NOT want to drill any more holes in the roof, don't want to chance water leakage. On another site somebody mentioned that you can mount the antenna puck up near the ceiling (on the inside!!!) and get good reception since fiberglass doesn't block the signal. Is it true (I Hope -- No Holes)?????


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I've heard the same thing about good reception through the fiberglass. There are also Truck antennas (mirror mounts and other brackets) you might want to look at.

XM Truck antennas


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I actually get great reception through the wall of my garage. It's a wall with no drywall or insulation and I get full signal. I would think fiberglass would not be a problem.

Mike


----------



## jamelar (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Sirius radio I use in a Jeep with a fiberglass hard top. The antenna is up against the ceiling on the inside of the jeep and works fine.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I actually get great reception through the wall of my garage. It's a wall with no drywall or insulation and I get full signal. I would think fiberglass would not be a problem.
> 
> Mike


How much does a unit cost?


----------

